# Falkfish Spöket Köderführung



## Amante (9. Mai 2004)

Moin,
ich habe nun schon einige Dorsche vom Land mit Wattwürmern an die Angel bekommen und wollte nun mal mit der Spinnrute mein Glücl versuchen. Ich las über Fänge mit dem Falkfish Spöket.

Kann mir jemand grob die Köderführung erklären?


----------



## AndreasB (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Moin Amante,

grob erklärt:
Für Dorsch einfach den Köder immer wieder auf Grund absacken lassen. Dann wieder 4-5 schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen oder die Rute jiggen (Köder steigt wieder auf) und erneut absacken lassen.
Die Bisse erfolgen meistens beim Absacken.

Viel Spaß beim Drill an der Spinnrute #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Haeck (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

hallo


			
				AndreasB schrieb:
			
		

> grob erklärt:
> Für Dorsch einfach den Köder immer wieder auf Grund absacken lassen...



zu der technik von andreas, besteht noch die möglichkeit den köder nach dem absacken langsam einzukurbeln, das fkt. auch gut.
wenn die nacht dann eingebrochen ist, kannst du denn blinker/wobbler auch etw. oberflächlicher führen. 

mfg

haeck


----------



## bjaekel (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Hallo,

ich hab gestern gegen Abend eine große Bucht mit dem Falkfish Spöket 18g in orange-schwarz abgefischt (klares Wasser und Tiefe bis 4m) 

... 30 minuten lang zupfte ich den Köder wie von AndreasB beschrieben doch gar nix passierte! 

Ich versuchte nun mal den Köder dirket nach dem einwerfen schnell einzuholen ... und siehe da, gleich beim ersten Versuch ein Hecht von ca. 40cm, der mir leider kurz vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt ist!

Mfg


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Moin bjaekel,
hoffentlich hast Du den bei der Auslieferung doch etwas zu kleinen Drilling
gleich gewechselt. 1 oder besser 1/0 sollte es schon sein...
Ansonsten war das Ding auch gestern beim BB Treff in Dazendorf wieder Top..

Gruß
Gernot #h


----------



## Amante (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

prima, danke - so werde ich das dann probieren


----------



## Murad (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Hallo liebe " Boarder " , so wie es aussieht, kenne ich diesen Köder gar nicht - kann vieleicht einer von euch ein Bild davon ins Board stellen. Wäre sehr nett !


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Moin, hier sind sie.
Ist aber auch nicht die Lösung für alles.
Brösel fing auf Hansen Flash am meisten.
Aber Dinger fliegen wie ein Space Shuttle.. 
#h


----------



## Amante (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung / Dorsch*

Moin,
hmm eigentlich müsste das wohl ins Brandungsangeln Forum naja...

Ich war nun gestern abend in Bülk (bei Strande/Kiel) los und wollte ab 2oo mal mein Glück auf Dorsch probieren. Ich habe also Blinker und Falkfish Mambo (hmm oder Mamba... naja den Spöket erstmal in der Kiste gelassen) genommen und versucht die immer wieder zum Grund absinken zu lassen. ;+ Meist hing der Kram dann aber irgendwo fest. In der Ecke war auch schon am Ufer jede Menge Seetang. :c

Wurfweite schätze ich mal auf 80-90m - (so 15m rein gewatet) an Tiefe erreiche ich an der Stelle wohl 2-3m.

Wie geht ihr denn vor, wenn Ihr mit Kunstköder auf Dorsch angelt? Sucht ihr euch generell Stellen ohne Kraut? Ist da nicht eher ein Fisch zu finden? #c

Evtl. kann mir ja jemand nene Tipp geben.


----------



## Seatrout (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

HI Amante,

also für Bülk bin ich hier der Ansprechpartner|bla: !
Ich fische in Bülk kaum mit dem Spöket, wohl aber mit dem Gladsax Fiske in 18gr. und ganz schwarz.Einfach weit auswerfe und nicht so schnell einkurbeln.Die Sache mit dem Absinken ist, wie du ja schon gesagt hast, in Bülk schlecht möglich, da der Grund sehr sehr unrein ist.Folge: Nur Kraut oder Hänger!

Können gerne mal zusammen nach Bülk sag bescheid wenn du gehst.Sehr gut geht da auch mit dem Spiro auf Dorsch zu angeln.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

HI,

nun ist der Spöket sicherlich ein "Hype"-Köder - er íst im Moment in aller Munde.
Aber - wie ich finde- absolut zurecht!
Ich fische ihn seit über einem Jahr mit absoluter Begeisterung.
Selbst gegen den Wind ein absolutes Flugwunder und das Spiel im Wasser finde ich perfekt.
Dazu kann man ihn sowohl schnell, als auch superlangsam führen.
Auf Dorsche mache ich es ähnlich wie AndreasB.
ICh lasse ihn lange absinken und führe ihn dann zupfend. Die Bisse erfolgen meisst beim Absinken. Aber auch beim steten, langsamen Einholen beissen die Dorsche. Führt man ihn zu schnell, läuft man Gefahr, "über die Dorsche" hinweg zu fischen.
Gerne fische ich den schwer zu bekommenen rotschwarzen, sowie den Spöket in der Farbgebung 273.




Auf diesen, wie auch den perlmuttfarbenen mit "gelben Hintern" sind auch schon einige Mefos "hereingefallen".
Auf den orangenen mit schwarzen Tupfern habe ich unlängst vom Belly über Grund (!!) einen Hornhecht gefangen, sowie auf rot-schwarz einen Butt (!!)




Also ein Köder, der zwar unverschämt teuer ist - aber für eine Vielzahl an Fischen "interessieren" zu sein scheint.

|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*



			
				Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> HI Amante,
> 
> also für Bülk bin ich hier der Ansprechpartner|bla: !
> Ich fische in Bülk kaum mit dem Spöket, wohl aber mit dem Gladsax Fiske in 18gr. und ganz schwarz.Einfach weit auswerfe und nicht so schnell einkurbeln.Die Sache mit dem Absinken ist, wie du ja schon gesagt hast, in Bülk schlecht möglich, da der Grund sehr sehr unrein ist.Folge: Nur Kraut oder Hänger!
> ...


Wo ist der Unterschied Spöket/ Gladsax? Nur die Firma? 

Gestern habe ich Dorsche auf Gladsax 20g in pink/silber gefangen. Ein Wurf, ein Biß, Hornis waren auch dabei. Hornis eher bei ruckweisen einholen.

Heute nicht ein Biß an selber Stelle, aber als ich auf normalen Blinker ( Viktor )wechselte, fing ich auch Dorsche. 
Die Bisse kamen nur im normalen einholen, ohne absinken, ohne kleine Rucke.

Den Wobbler hatte ich eher im Mittelwasser geführt, weil unten so viel Algen waren. Der Viktor sinkt sofort und muß schneller bewegt werden, damit er sich nicht festsetzt.
Den Thor verwende ich nur noch ungern, er fliegt zwar gut, hakt sich aber auch schnell fest, wenn er zu langsam geführt wird. Ich habe den Verdacht, für Dorsch ist der dann zu schnell. Aber warum der in jedem Angelladen massenweise rumhängt?


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Hi,

Gladsax und Spöket sind schon von der "Form" her sehr unterschiedlich.
Der Spöket ist z.B. etwas weniger "wuchtig", hat "Rasselkugeln" etc.
Ich habe für mich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das leicht "jiggende" Führen mehr Bisse bringt. Je nach Untergrund ist das aber nicht immer möglich - und auch "einfaches" Einholen (ggf. mit einigen Spinnstopps) bringt Fisch.

Ich habe den Thor noch nie gefischt - aber z.B. vom Belly aus habe ich schon viel Gutes über ihn gehört...#c 

Übrigens: wenn es sehr krautig ist, empfiehlt sich die Verwendung eines kurzschenkligen Einzelhakens an zweitem Sprengring (nur so steht er "nach oben" ab). Das vermindert Hänger und bringt genausogut (wenn nicht sogar fischschonender) Fisch.

|wavey:


----------



## sunny (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Ich werfe den Spöket soweit ich kann aus (beim Watangeln). Anschließend lasse ich ihn entsprechend der Gegebenheiten absinken, wenn möglich auch bis zum Grund.

Dann hole ihn einfach mit unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit ein. Je reiner der Grund desto langsamer die Führung. Klappt super.

Das mit der jigähnlichen Führung muss ich mal ausprobieren. Hört sich interessant an. Oder geht das nur vom Belly aus?

sunny #h


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

HI,

das geht auch wunderbar von Land aus- meist allerdings nicht auf "ganzer Strecke" sondern nur die Bereiche weit draußen weil es unter Land häufig hängerträchtiger wird.
Das Spannende beim "Jiggen": man bekommt in der Absinkphase die "Einschläge" so richtig schön mit  

|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> das geht auch wunderbar von Land aus- meist allerdings nicht auf "ganzer Strecke" sondern nur die Bereiche weit draußen weil es unter Land häufig hängerträchtiger wird.
> Das Spannende beim "Jiggen": man bekommt in der Absinkphase die "Einschläge" so richtig schön mit
> ...


Was ist jiggen? Weiter oben steht, der Köder steigt wieder auf, bei dir steht in der Absinkphase? Sind das nun die kleinen schnellen Rucke, bei denen der Köder nur zuckt, aber nicht weit schwimmt? Oder ziehe ich einfach mal die Rute nach oben, nach einer Absinkphase?

Den Gladsax gibt es auch mit Rassel und mit Loch. Aus welchem Material ist der Spöket?


----------



## Rosi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*



			
				Murad schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe " Boarder " , so wie es aussieht, kenne ich diesen Köder gar nicht - kann vieleicht einer von euch ein Bild davon ins Board stellen. Wäre sehr nett !


 
Hier sind noch ein paar Wobbler, da sieht man auch, daß der Spöket eine andere Form als der Gladsax hat. Ich muß unbedingt mal zum Händler und dann probewerfen.  http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/Koder/Wobbler/wobbler.html


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

HI,
Rosi, mit "Jiggen" meine ich das leicht ruckartige Anheben der Rute.
Wenn Du sie dann einen Moment still hälst und der Köder wieder gen Grund taumelt, kommen die meisten Attacken.
Da man beim Dorsch aber "wenig falsch" machen kann (es sei denn man fischt über sie hinweg) ist der Hauptfunfaktor immer wieder mal auszutesten, welche Methode unter den jeweiligen Bedingungen am Besten funktioniert.


|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Dankeschön Ich glaube ich habe die ganzen englischen Bezeichnungen für die Köderführung schon praktisch durch, ich weiß nur immer nicht was mit welcher Bewegung gemeint ist. Im neuen Blinker sind die Begriffe erklärt, aber jiggen war nicht dabei. Kleine Rucke können also alles mögliche sein, kommt darauf an welcher Köder in welcher Tiefe geruckt oder gezupft oder über dem Boden auf und ab bewegt wird. :q


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

HI,
da hast Du Recht Rosi -- vielleicht hätte ich einfach "Zupfen" "Rucken" "Rupfen" oder "Anheben" schreiben sollen..
Denn ob nun "jiggen" in diesem Zusammenhang "wissenschaftsgemäß" ist weiß der Geier  

|wavey:


----------



## Böx (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Fischt ihr eigentlich alle das 6cm oder das 8cm Modell?


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

HI,

ich fische aussschließlich die 18gr-Variante (=8cm?) -was allerdings schlicht daran liegt, dass ich keine leichteren/schwereren bekomme... 


|wavey:


----------



## Medo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> ich fische aussschließlich die 18gr-Variante (=8cm?) -was allerdings schlicht daran liegt, dass ich keine leichteren/schwereren bekomme...
> 
> ...


 
@thejawogibbetsiedennthor#h 

kann der absagethor vielleicht mal auf andere threads antworten wo es die dingers für 4 €uronen in beiden größen gab?

nein er konnte nicht! und somit sind die dingers auch wieder alle.:q


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Hi,


jupp.. da habe ich wohl was verpasst...#c #c 

|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Heute war ich auf der Suche nach dem Spöket. In Rostoch, Bad Doberan, Kühlungsborn und Rerik sind die Regale ziemlich leer. Keine Wobbler, nicht mal den Hansen flash#d Angeblich kaufen die Urlauber alles weg. Das ist doch Käse, wenn der Händler weiß, daß hier Urlauber einkaufen, dann sollte er die 3fache Menge ordern!
Bei Vögler konnte ich welche bestellen, mal sehen wann geliefert wird. Zum Glück hatte ich mich im Winter eingedeckt mit den gängigsten Blinkern und Gladsax.


----------



## Richie (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Hallo,

wenn Ihr immer noch auf der Suche nach dem Spöket seid,
versucht es mal unter www.angel-ussat.de hat die Dinger in 6,8 u. 10 cm im Angebot.

Petri
Richie:q


----------



## Lionhead (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*



			
				Richie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Ihr immer noch auf der Suche nach dem Spöket seid,
> versucht es mal unter www.angel-ussat.de hat die Dinger in 6,8 u. 10 cm im Angebot.
> ...


Im Angebot sind die Dinger überall, aber liefern kann sie keiner !!!

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Die "gängigen" Farben sin d anscheinend überall vergriffen;
und in 10 gr. habe ich sie nur in DK bekommen.. #c 
Am Mittwoch ist ist noch eine neue Variante der Köderführung hinzu gekommen; die Strömung war so heavy, dass man in super in der Strömung "hängen" lassen konnte..........Hammerbisse !!!


----------



## Adrian* (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

guck "Die Schnur muss nass sein" von Profi-Blinker...


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> dass man ihn super in der Strömung "hängen" lassen konnte



Pfui Spinne. Aber was soll auch sonst mit nem "Schlappschlauch" machen :q  :q .

sunny #h


----------



## Louis (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Ich hab gestern den Spöket erstmals in Einsatz gehabt. Zuvor bei klarem Wasser im Nahbereich erstmal das Laufverhalten beobachtet. Ich denke, den Spöket kannst Du nicht falsch führen. Er taumelt, wenn er absinkt, er taumelt beim Anheben der Schnur, er läuft schön taumelnd und seitlich ausschlagend bei gleichmäßiger Führung. 

Jetzt muss man nur die Köderführung an die örtlichen Gegebenheiten und die Verhältnisse drumherum anpassen. Also nicht unbedingt über Grund führen, wenn Hänger drohen. Nicht flach und schnell führen führen, wenn Dorsche auf Grund der Zielfisch sind. Usw. 

Der Spöket ist auf alle Fälle ein Wobbler, den Du sehr variantenreich anbieten kannt. Das spart ggfs. einen permanenten Wechsel, wenn Du noch in der Erkundungsphase bist. 

Gruß

Louis

Übrigens:

Fisch ging gestern nur auf schnell und flach geführtes Blech.  #6 Hab vorher alles abgeklopft nach Mefo oder Dorsch, und bin dann umgestiegen, um wenigstens ein paar Hornepuper zu ziehen. Die mögen den Spöket nunmal garnicht.     #h #6 

PSPS:

Mein Angelhöker in Lübeck ist eigentlich ganz gut bestückt. (Mit Spökets selbstredend - nur so als Hinweis an die allgegenwätigen BFF und BF-Denuziantenmafia.  :q )


----------



## theactor (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

HI,

@Louis: da scheint ws dran zu sein, dass die Hornpupser den Spöket nich so mögen... nur ein Einziger hat sich mal an ihn verirrt. Ansonsten habe ich nur gemerkt, wie sie ihn "verächtlich" anstupsen aber nicht zubeissen...

|wavey:


----------



## Louis (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Es muss gestern auch noch was ganz anderes unterwegs gewesen sein. Kein Horni steigt derart gewaltig und mit einer solchen Masse ein, dass es Dir die Angel fast aus der hand reisst. Er macht zwar Spektakel, es steckt aber wenig Masse dahinter. Bei meinem Angelkollegen hat es aber zweimal mit kurzer Kontaktphase ordentlich gerummst. Rute krumm, Schnur genommen, weg!...Nächstes mal... |gr:


----------



## meeresprofi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Hab gestern den Spöket auch zum ersten mal ausprobiert, war von den Wurfeigenschaften nicht so angetan. An der Steilküste nördlich von Rerik ging um 21.00 mit dem Spöket 35 gr garnichts, mit einem schlanken 30 gr Küstenwobbler gab es laufend Dorsch zwischen 35 und 50 cm. 6 stk über 40 cm habe ich mitgenommen. Lag aber nicht ursächlich am Köder sondern an der Wurfweite. Auch auf dem Wobbler kamen die Bisse nur direkt nach dem Wurf wenn die Schnur gerade Stramm wurde oder auf den ersten 5 m. Danach ging garnichts mehr (bis auf 2 Hornhechte). erst nach 22:30, als mit dem Wobbler nichts mehr ging, habe ich den Spöket noch mal ganz langsam gezupft und auch weiter unter Land noch zwei schöne Dorsch erwischt und 3 ordentliche Aussteiger gehabt. Der Originaldrilling geht da jetzt sofort runter und wird durch was größeres ersetzt. 
Für mich hat der Spöket klare Vorteile durch die Möglichkeit zur sehr langsamen Köderführung vor allem nach der Dämmerung. Wenn große Wurweiten nötig sind, ist er bei mir nicht erste Wahl. 
Die anderen Spinnfischer, die gestern in diesem Abschnitt unterwegs waren, sind soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, übrigens Schneider geblieben. Waren vorwiegend Touris, denen mit ihrem Binnengerät ganz ordentlich Wurweite fehlte.


----------



## Rosi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Hallo Meeresprofi, warst du bei den großen Steinen oder hinter der Seebrücke in Richtung Wustrow? Bei den Steinen gibt es viele Hänger, ist aber eine gute Mefostelle.

Zum Spöket kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich noch keinen erwischt habe. 

Der Gladsax fliegt ebenfalls schön weit. Darauf beißen auch Hornis, mehr als mir lieb waren. 20g reichen mir völlig aus. Der 35ger ist ein Wummi und gestern Abend war es windstill.

Ich war jeden 2. Abend am Strand in Börgerende.( zuerst werfen mit dem Spiro und der Fliege üben ) Kurz bevor es dunkel wird, steige ich um auf den Gladsax. Die Dorsche waren ziemlich weit vorn, z.T. in der ersten Rinne, alle so um 40cm. Zuerst habe ich ewig in der Ferne rumgezupft, erst kurz vorm einholen kamen die Bisse. Ich habe die Dorsche im Drill gesehen, wie sie nach rechts und links ausbrechen wollten. Manche beißen in die Steine am Boden. Die durften alle wieder schwimmen, ich habe einen Hakenlöser für den Drilling. 

Den Hansen kann ich dort nicht einsetzen, der würde sich festhaken.


----------



## Broesel (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

@meeresprofi,
es stimmt...der "große" Spöket ist wurftechnisch nicht so der Hit (überschlägt gerne), die kleine Version mit 6 cm und 18 gr. ist dagegen ein echtes Weitwurfgeschoß. Das ist auch die Größe von der die "Küstenfraktion" hier im Board redet. Und dieses Teil (mit zwei Lieblingsfarben meinerseits) ist einfach unschlagbar...ist zumindest meine rein persönliche Meinung. Versuchs mal mit mit dem "Kleinen"...   |rolleyes ...einholen..durchsacken...variables Tempo.. :k


----------



## theactor (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

HI,

ich habe es auch nur vermutet - aber es muss wohl am Gewicht liegen.
Ich habe bisher nur die 18Gr-"Edition" gefischt und bin vom Ergebnis "erschlagen".
Mit keinem anderen Wobbler (und Blinker) habe ich jemals - selbst gegen den Wind - solche Wurfweiten erreichen können.


#h


----------



## Böx (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Ich hatte letztes Wochenende bei meinem Fehmarn Kurztrip die Möglichkeit mal endlich meine Spökets zu testen. Ich hatte beide Grössen dabei, also das 6cm und das 8cm Modell. Mein Favorit ist nun auch ganz klar das 6cm Modell, dieser liegt wirklich wesentlich ruhiger in der Luft und geht ab wie ne Rakete. Fangen tut er übrigens auch ganz gut. Das ist aber wohl nix neues hier.


----------



## Stadti (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Habt ihr den Spöket auch schon mal an Süßwasserteichen auf Hecht probiert? Gruß Stadti


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*



Stadti schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Spöket auch schon mal an Süßwasserteichen auf Hecht probiert? Gruß Stadti


Jupp, nach der Schonzeit die 18er und 28g-Version mit Erfolg auf Hecht und Barsch eingesetzt. Vor Kurzem hab ich das auch nochmal mit der 35g-Version angetestet, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Aber auch hier wieder ein prima Laufverhalten direkt unter der Oberfläche; den Teilen kann man so richtig Leben einhauchen!#6


----------



## duck_68 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Der 18g Spöket ist mein Lieblingsköder auf Rapfen - ganz schnell an der Oberfläche geführt bringt die meisten Fische#6


----------



## ollidi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*



Stadti schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Spöket auch schon mal an Süßwasserteichen auf Hecht probiert? Gruß Stadti


Aber sicherlich. #6
An meinem Lieblingsangelgewässer der Fuhse (ein Fliessgewässer bei mir in der Nähe) mit super Erfolg auf Hecht und grosse Barsche.


----------



## xfishbonex (5. November 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

hallo leute angelt ihr mit den drilling oder mit 2 sprengringe und einzelhacken was ist besser beim Spöket wer nett für paar antworten lg andre


----------



## ollidi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Also zum Hechtzocken habe ich den originalen Drilling dran.
Wie die Jungs das im Salzwasser handhaben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. November 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Hatte im Süß- wie auch im Salzwasser bisher immer den Originaldrilling dran. Zweiten Sprengring montiere ich grundsätzlich.#6 Einzelhaken ist aber auf jeden Fall 'ne Überlegung wert und wird -zumindest im Salzwasser- auch ganz bestimmt noch ausprobiert. Einerseits um die lütten Mefos schneller und schonender vom Haken zu bekommen, andererseits verträgt sich ein Einzelhaken bestimmt auch besser mit meinem Watkeschernetz...


----------



## AlBundy (6. November 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Moinsen,

bei mir werden prinzipiell die orig. Drillinge entfernt. (...die fangen schon bei salzhaltiger Luft an zu rotten!!! das nur nebenbei)

Zum einen gibt es entscheidend weniger Probleme die Fische wieder von Haken zu bekommen (spez. die, die wieder schwimmen dürfen) und zum anderen ist die Gefahr eines "Grundbisses" |kopfkrat ...:m mit dem ein oder anderen darauffolgendem Totalverlust der teuren Köder minimiert.

Auch die Sache mit dem Keschernetz spielt da mit rein! #6

Zu guter letzt kommen immer zwei Sprengringe zum Einsatz, was die Aussteigerquote auch noch mal in den Keller drückt! #h

Zur Führungsweise: Entweder mit variierenden Geschwindigkeiten "flüchten" lassen, oder was auch gut funktioniert ist in kleinen oder größeren Sprüngen in Grundnähe anbieten. Dann arbeiten auch zusätzlich die onBord-Rasseln schön und machen gut ALARM in der Dämmerung bzw. bei Nacht oder sehr trüben Wasser.


----------



## Tightlines (6. November 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Hi

ich schliesse mich das jiggen auch an, was ich aber auch gerne mache ist mit der Rute kurze schläge im Köderlauf einbringen, mit anschliessend kleine Pause, wie bei jerken.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. November 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Moin Alex,



AlBundy schrieb:


> ...die fangen schon bei salzhaltiger Luft an zu rotten!!! das nur nebenbei...


Du meinst die Schwarzen mit dem außenliegenden Widerhaken (gab zwischenzeitlich ja auch mal andere)?? Hmm, da hab ich eher die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Ehe die Dinger spürbar an Schärfe verlieren, sind mir andere Drillinge von Stripper & Co. längst weggegammelt.#c
-Trotz regelmäßigen Abspülens nach Salzwassergebrauch...


----------



## AlBundy (7. November 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

Moin Sascha,

war völlig egal ob mit innen liegendem oder außen angebrachten Wiederhaken. Und JA, sie waren vor dem fischen alle schwarz...|rolleyes #h


----------



## xfishbonex (7. November 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Köderführung*

#6hallo leute erst mal danke für eure antworten ihr habt mir sehr geholfen :vik:lg andre


----------

